

Super Advanced Python presentation (PyOhio 2013). - yammesicka
https://speakerdeck.com/kitanata/superadvancedpython

======
yammesicka
Here is the entire talk: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2KZJzoz-
qI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u2KZJzoz-qI) :)

